# Need Dial Thermometers for My Smoke N Pit



## brew (May 23, 2010)

I'm a newbie who just got a Brinkmann Smoke N Pit.  I would like to install dial thermometers on each end of the grill to monitor temps.  I've been searching the internet all evening and SMF for specific recommendations for a reasonable price, but I give up trying to do it myself. 

I was thinking about picking up a pair of these Taylor thermometers, but I don't know if I am on the right track.

Please post recommendations.  Also, are there any local brick and mortar stores that carry these types of dial thermometers?  Home Depot was kind of a bust today.  Thanks.


----------



## mr500 (May 25, 2010)

Ebay is FULLL of them. Search for smoker thermometer. Here is one such link http://cgi.ebay.com/2-2-BBQ-GRILL-P...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255a623ffa

Look around. These are the 2 kinda like ones i bought..........


----------



## old school (May 25, 2010)

Would you be better off going with a 4" stem or does it depend on the type of smoker your using?


----------



## mr500 (May 26, 2010)

some will say longer is better. I guess it will reach into the chamber more...Mine seem to do just fine..I did not want a long one extending way into the smoke chamber so as to not get into the meat if I do a big smoke. But hey..thats juss ME lolllll


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

Mine have a 1" stem. I didn't want them protruding too far into the smoke chamber.


----------



## corn cob (May 26, 2010)

For aftermarket thermometers I've had good luck with the Trend Model 33 --- 2.5 in. stem. HTH


----------



## papad (May 26, 2010)

These are the ones I got for my SNP.

http://www.rivercountry101.com/servlet/the-46/bbq-thermomter-grill-smoker/Detail

I mounted them so the stems are just under the grills so as to keep them out of the way of the food.


----------

